# Yet another inane poll!



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

What is your favorite pen/pencil? I usually use a black Pilot G2 0.5 mm in my Moleskine and a 0.7 mm of the same on regular paper. I also really like the Pilot Precise V7/V5 rolling balls. I can't stand regular ball-points.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I recently tried my hand at a fountain pen. Those are some high class pens. Other than that, I'm accustomed to scratching things out with sometimes dull number 2 pencils.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheap pens. The expensive ones break, get lost or scratched, and run out of ink and need expensive replacements.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I like pens with tips good to bite.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Kugelschreiber. That's "pen." All those syllables just for "pen".


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Usually it's a pen I use. Just a cheap biro. I also have a notebook with me almost constantly - yes, one with paper! But let's not go into notebooks, or there'll be another poll.

As for pencils, I use them when reading technical material in my area, I use them to make notes on the margins & underline things, somehow I don't like a sense of permanency that pens give when I do that, I like it to be able to be rubbed out if needed...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

graaf said:


> Kugelschreiber. That's "pen." All those syllables just for "pen".


More specifically, that's "ballpoint pen," as _Kugel_ is "ball." You can use _Kuli_ to refer to any pen, or _Füller_ for a fountain pen.

Also, "pencil" is _Bleistift_, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't use pens. I use quills.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> More specifically, that's "ballpoint pen," as _Kugel_ is "ball." You can use _Kuli_ to refer to any pen, or _Füller_ for a fountain pen.
> 
> Also, "pencil" is _Bleistift_, in case anyone's interested.


You can also just use "Stift" or "Feder" for pen.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Berol Black Warriors were the greatest pencils available in the US, both for writing and for drawing. They were the smoothest, most reliable, and felt great in your hand. Sadly, I don't think are made any more.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> More specifically, that's "ballpoint pen," as _Kugel_ is "ball." You can use _Kuli_ to refer to any pen, or _Füller_ for a fountain pen.
> 
> Also, "pencil" is _Bleistift_, in case anyone's interested.


More specifically, you might want to watch this movie.


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Ballpoint pens. I can't use fountain pens or soft pencils cause I'm left-handed and I end up making everything blurry just after writing.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Mechanical pencils are the best invention since paper.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I suppose I like mechanical pencils best. I write with them a lot; they're inexpensive, consistent, easy to use. I like pens too, though the only times I tend to use them are when I'm writing a letter or signing some official-looking document.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Pens at work, mechanical pencils at home. And because work sucks, I voted for mechanical pencils.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

I use pencil and carbon pen. Sometimes I'd like to use a pen. However, cheap pen always get me into trouble, I just can't write well them and I have not expensive pen.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very particular about the pens I use and I am incapable of using a blue pen; must be black and with a very smooth tip.

I'm using a Uniball Signo 207 right now but I also remember having liked Pilot Easytouch medium and one called Profile but I forget from which brand...Uniball has almost always treated me write.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I have absolutely no preference.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't like pens. I'm left-handed so my hand gets stained, and the ink gets smeared. Mechanical pencils all the way!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Strong preference for the old #2, nice and sharp, with a good eraser on the end. Used to carry about ten of them around with me all the time.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't like pens. I'm left-handed so my hand gets stained, and the ink gets smeared.


Yeah- me too... so when I _must_ use pens, quick-drying gel-ink pens are pretty much a non-negotiable for me.


Huilunsoittaja said:


> Mechanical pencils all the way!


Also, I write with a heavy hand... so I don't care for mechanical pencils. I also don't like no. 2 pencils for the same reason.

I like no. 2½ pencils. And- because I use the eraser a lot, and most pencil-erasers are pretty dire anyway, I loop a little tape around the top-end of these pencils (to 'snug up' the fit) and stick the back part of the pencil into the opening of a clicky-eraser. Combined, these things start at about 12 inches (c. 30 cm) long. What can I say? This combination has worked for me, for years and years, now.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Til' Birnham Wood shall come to dance inane. Pen.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Fountain pens are my first preference, then the HB pencil. Rollerballs are tolerable as long as they have black ink. Fountain pen ink is always blue though.

I never write with Biros or mechanical pencils.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I use a keyboard silly


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I use a keyboard silly


There's an option for that!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_I don't write, you insensitive clod!_


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I use pencils with rubbers for correcting crosswords and other puzzles. Otherwise cheap biros.
What on earth is a mechanical pencil?


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

LezLee said:


> I use pencils with rubbers for correcting crosswords and other puzzles. Otherwise cheap biros.
> What on earth is a mechanical pencil?


They look like pens, but have a thin column of pencil lead instead. I hate them.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

LezLee said:


> I use pencils with rubbers for correcting crosswords and other puzzles. Otherwise cheap biros.
> What on earth is a mechanical pencil?


Strange terms yes, I used it use one think I might still have a couple, also known as a propelling pencil 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_pencil


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I like fountain pens (cheap ones) and mechanical pencils. I don't like ballpoint pens and regular pencils.
Rollerballs are kind of OK.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Mechanical pencils are called "technical" pencils in Serbian (tehnička olovka)... Yep, I know it's totally irrelevant but I couldn't resist  Ballpoint pens are called "chemical pencils" (hemijska olovka)


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Strange terms yes, I used it use one think I might still have a couple, also known as a propelling pencil
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_pencil


Oh, of course. I didn't realise you could still get propelling pencils. I was very proud to win one once for the prize crossword in the 'Children's Newspaper' when I was 7.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pencils are a bother unless doing art. For all other purposes I prefer a pen because it works for a long time and does not have to be sharpened. It also has a bolder line. My favorite pens are click top and ball point, medium in blue. I can't stand jell pens.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Neither pen or pencil. Keyboard!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I voted "Other", although I am not sure why.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a range of fountain pens made by Lamy of Heidelberg. They make nibs for left-handed freaks like myself. Dudes, and German dudes to boot!

Please note, I would not recommend these to constipated mathematicians, who - as we all know - have to work it out with a pencil. :lol:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

An old Parker. Maroon with the rotating mechanism in stainless.
Prefer the medium sized tips. (Well, it's not like I'm using it much, but I bought a new business end for it once)
Used to be my granddad's so I make sure it doesn't get lost. It is orderly stashed away together with his slide rule and loupe.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> An old Parker. Maroon *with the rotating mechanism* in stainless.


Beware fountain pens with rotating mechanisms:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

It's not a fountain pen, Fritz. Maybe my description wasn't accurate. It is a ballpoint with a replacable "cartridge" that rotates about half a turn every time you click it "on". It is not a special pen, I think it is their classic and is still in production.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm a teacher so I use black BIC pens (broader tip). My kids use pencils though (jumbo and regular width). I have a favourite black ballpoint pen at home which I buy refills for. I love writing with it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> It's not a fountain pen, Fritz. Maybe my description wasn't accurate. It is a ballpoint with a replacable "cartridge" that rotates about half a turn every time you click it "on". It is not a special pen, I think it is their classic and is still in production.
> View attachment 102477


That is a nice pen. I would get a nice pen, but might lose it so have degraded to using throw-away pens.

Hey, but the Stooges could still get in trouble with that ball point pen!


----------

